# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Diabeti, sëmundja e sheqerit

## Mimi_1

Diabeti 

HYRJE
Diabeti eshte nje semundje qe karakterizohet nga nivel i larte glukoze( ose sheqeri) ne gjak. Ky nivel i larte glukose eshte i shkaktuar nga paftesia e organizmit per te perdorur insulinen e vet per te tretur sheqerin. Mjekesia akoma nuk e di me saktesi perse ndodh nje gje e tille dhe e kane quajtur shkakun: sindroma x, por pergjithsisht besohet se faktoret kryesore qe cojne ne diabet jane : gjenet e predispozuara, ushqim jo i ushqyeshem, mungese aktiviteti fizik, mbipesha.

SYMPTOMAT, JO SHKAQET
Historikisht mjekimi i diabetit eshte bere duke luftuar pasojat (simptomat) dhe jo shkaqet qe e shkaktojne ate. Kjo tregon se shume ilace per diabetin parandalojne ate qe diabeti shkakton si per shembull etjen e tepruar, urine, urinimin, irritimin, dobesine the lodhjen. Keto ilace i lehtesojne keto simptoma por ato nuk funksonojne duke bere Organizmin me te ndjeshem ndaj insulines, qe eshte shkaku i 95% te rasteve te diabetit tipi2.

Shumica e ketyre ilaceve funksionojne duke rritur sasine e insulines se prodhuar nga organizmi, ngadalesuar clirimin e glukozes nga melcia ose duke ngadalsuar thithjen e ushqimit nga zorret. Perderisa keto ilace nuk e rrisin ndjeshmerine e organizmit ndaj insulines keto ilace nuk e fitojne dot luften kunder diabetit ato vecse ju ndihmojne ne nje beteje te humbur.

Diabetiket qe mbeshteten shume ne ilace pergjithsisht nuk e kontrollojne mire nivelin e glukozes ne gjak. Ne fakt sa here qe glukoza leviz ne zonen e rrezikshme (200 mg/dl) me shume dem i behet trupit dhe mundesia per komplikacione rritet. Kjo u provua ne testimin e madh 10 vjecar qe instituti kombetar amerikan i shendetit beri mbi kontrollin e glukozes tek diabetiket. Studimi tregoi se hiperglicemia (nivel i larte i sheqerit ne gjak) con ne dem nervor dhe vaskular qe nga ana e tyre rrezikojne syte, nervat dhe veshkat. Megjithkete studimi nxorri se kontrolli i kujdesshem i glukozes me ane te nje regjimi te rrepte dhe ushtrime fizike e ul rrezikun per komplikacione nga 50% deri ne75%.

ILACET KUNDRA DIABETIT
Doktoret kane 5 kadegori ilacesh per trajtimin e diabetit tipi2, te gjithe ato kane efekte anesore. Dhe nuk ndihmojne nese perdoren te vetem kundra semundjes. Te gjitha keto ilace kerkojne qe se bashku me to te merren masa te tjera per luftimin e diabetit (dieta + ushtrimet fizike+ etj). Nese nuk perfshihet te pakten dieta dhe ushtrimet fizike ju vecse po luftoni nje beteje te humbur kunder nje semundje qe nuk ndalet kurre pavaresisht se ju mund te perdorni ilacin me te fuqishem qe egziston.

SULFONILURET 
Ky lloj ilaci ka dale ne qarkullim prej vitesh. Eshte mjekin nga goja. Emra te njohur qe kane ne perberje kete ilac jane minodiab dhe diabinese. Ketu futet dhe Daunil (i njohur ne Shqiperi). Keto lloj ilacesh stimulojne pankreasin duke rritur ne kete menyre sasine e insulines qe derdhet ne gjak. Kjo insuline shtese e detyron glukozen te hyje ne muskuj me sforcim. Problemi me kete ilac eshte se ato nuk e rrisin ndjeshmerine e organizmit ndaj insulines por ato rrisin thjesht sasine e insulines (pra sasi dhe jo cilesi).. kjo e zgjidh problemin perkohesisht duke ulur nivelin e glukozes ne gjak por krijon nje problem afatgjat sepse stimulon rritjen ne peshe. Pra ky ilac vecse sa rrit sasine e insulines ne gjak. Por disa diabetike e kane nivelin e insulines shume te larte edhe pa e marre ilacin. Nivel qe mund te shkoje deri ne 5 here me teper se normalja. Procesi i rritjes se insulines ne gjak u shkakton shume diabetikeve hipoglicemi (nivel i ulet sheqeri ne gjak) per kete arsye nje nga pasojat e ilacit eshte se te shtyn te hash sa me shume. Disa diabetike per shkak te uljes se nivelit te sheqerit ne gjak kane pasoja si marramendje, hutim deri ne humbje ndjenjash. Rezultati i hipoglicemise eshte te ushqyerit e tepruar ose e thene ndryshe mbi-ushqimim, qe con ne rritje te peshes trupore. Qe nga ana e vet con ne rritjen e mosndjeshmerise ndaj insulines ( DIABET TIPI2). Por ky eshte efekti i kundert me ate qe ne duam te arrijme. Diabetiket duhet ti humbasin kilogramet e tepert jo ti shtojne ato. Keto lloj ilacesh (sulfoniluret) gjithashtu rrisin kolesterolin dhe trigliceridet, te cilat qe te dyja shkaktojne semundje zemre. 

BIGUANIDET
Ilacet me kete perberje jane zhvilluar ne vitin1994. ato veprojne nga nje drejtim i ndryshem ne krahasim me sulfoniluret. Ne vend qe te rrisin nivelin e insulines ato ngadalsojne sasine e glukozes qe prodhohet nga melcia dhe zorret e vogla ku tretet ushqimi. Keto ilace jane me te perparuara se te sulfoniluret sepse nuk shkaktojne rritje peshe ose ndonje semundje zemre. Por kete ilace megjithese jane me te perparuara kane disa efekte anesore. Shkaktojne probleme stomaku, diarre, ndjenjen e ngopjes abdominale etj. Njerezit qe vuajne me zemer, melci ose veshka keshillohen te mos e marrin kete ilac. Ilaci tipik qe permban biganide quhet metformin.

ALFA GLUKOZE NDALUES
Disa nga keto ilace si pershembull Acarbose, ngadalsojne shperberjen e sheqernave ne zorret e vogla duke nderhyre ne enzimen me te njejtin emer, enzimen alfa glukoze. Kjo enzime ben shperberjen ne sheqernave qe ndodhen ne ushqimet qe hame. Duke ndaluar kete enzime nga funksionimi nuk bejme gje tjeter vecse parandalojme rritjen e sheqerit ne gjak. Efekte anesore: gazra dhe dhimbje te abdomenit, po ashtu diarre. Nuk i keshillohet vecanerisht te semureve me ulcera ose kolitis, gjithashtu shkakton pune te tepruar te melcise qe mund te shkoje ne demtim te saj.

THISCOLIDINIDION
Ilaci me i ri e dale ne treg. Emri ne kutine e ilacit: REZULIN. 
Ky eshte ilaci i pare qe ndihmon trupin qe ta perdore me mire insulinen duke stimuluar disa pjeset thithese te indeve te ashtuquajturat vendkalimi nepermjet te cilave glukoza hyn ne qelize nga gjaku. Nga studimet e bera ne paciente qe perdoren kete ilac dhe ilacin e pare (sulfoniluret) rezultoi se megjithese kishte ulje te glukozes perseri kishte rritje ne peshen trupore. Ky ilac ka efekte anesore kryesisht ne melci, ka pasur bile edhe vdekje prej tij. Si dhe shkakton dhimbje, infeksion dhe dhimbje koke.

INSULINA - E REJA DHE E VJETRA
Insulina eshte perdorur gjithnje ne diabetin tipi1, ne njerezit te cilet nuk prodhojne dot insuline. Ndersa ne diabetin tipi2 insulina perdoret si mundesia e fundit e mbetur. Ne fakt reth 29% e diabetikeve te tipit2 mjekohen me inxheksione insuline. Dihet se praktikisht diabeti tipi2 me ane te dietes dhe ushtrimeve fizike nuk duhet te arrije ne kete pike te inxheksionit te insulines. Pacienti qe ka arritur ne ate faze qe duhet patjeter inxheksion insuline edhe sikur ta kuptoje me se miri rendesine e dietes (perizes) dhe aktivitetit fizik tashme nuk gjejne dot forca ne personalitetin e tyre qe ta fillojne luften nga e para. Ata ja lene cdo gje ne dore ilaceve. Insulina e zbuluar me 1922 vepron shpejt , brenda disa oresh pasi eshte marre. Insulina detyron melcine te ndaloje prodhimin e glukozes dhe te filloje perdorimin e saj, detyron muskujt te thithin glukozen bile ne nje fare shkalle detyron edhe qelizat e yndyres qe te thithin glukoze. Ka shume rendesi sasia dhe momenti i injektimit te insulines. Me teprice dhe niveli i glukozes ulet shume duke shkaktur hipoglicemi. Shume pak nuk ja del qe te te detyroje qelizat te thithin glukoze. Pra eshte shume delikat menyra se si merret insulina. E cila ka the efekte anesore qe jane hipoglicemi, shtim ne peshe trupore dhe semundje gjaku. 

Bime medicinale natyrale pa efekte anesore:
Egziston nje bime e kuqe e madhe sa nje kokerr portokalli qe njihet ne botanike me emrin GARCINIA CAMBOGIA. Kjo bime thahet dhe bluhet duke e bere ne kete menyre pluhur. Ky pluhur ka pasur perdorime te ndryshme per shume e shume vite me radhe. Ne Indi perdoret per infeksione te ndryshme. Gjithashtu eshte perdorur si pune camcakezi per te mbajtur te shendetshem dhembet dhe mishin e dhembeve. Ne Indi gjithashtu perdoret si erez ne gatim sidomos ne gjellet e famshme indiane Keri. Ne disa vende bima eshte perdorur si afrodiziak (nxites i epshit seksual). Ne Kine perdoret ne Diabetin tipi2, ne disa semundje melcie dhe per parazite. Duke pare efektet e bimes farmakologet u interesuan shume e me shume se si vepronte kjo bime mbi semundje te ndryshme. Ne vitin 1965 dy studiues zbuluan se lenda vepruese ne kete bime ishte ACIDI HIDROKSICITRIK ose shkurt AHC (anglisht HCA). Pas kesaj kerkimet u perqendruan ne kete perberes kimik te vecante dhe u pa se ky perberes po jepte rezultate shume te papritura. Nje farmakolog i universitetit amerikan i Brandeisit prof. Watson zbuloi i habitur se ky perberes detyron qelizat qe te mos thithin yndyren, cka do te thote se ne kete menyre kemi me pak yndyrna rreth melcise dhe ne pergjithsi ne trup. Ne vitet 70 u bene shume eksperimente ne minj per te verteturar zbulimin e Prof. Watsonit. Pas analizave dhe eksperimenteve te kryera ne laboratoret e firmave te mirnjohura te ilaceve Hoffman-L Roche u konkludua se HCA shkakton uljen e prodhimit te yndyres ne kafshet. Pas kesaj filluan te hidhen idete se ky perbers kimik ka veti qe te ule peshen trupore te njeriu. Eksperimentet ne kafshe vazhduan me tej. Duke zbuluar se kafshet nuk shtuan peshe si me pare pas trajtimit me kete perberes kimik. Studimet konkluduan se HCA bllokon ne fakt depozitimin e yndyres ne trup. Ne trup ndodh nje proces kimik qe quhet cikli i Krebsit, ky proces ne fakt eshte procesi gjate te cilit prodhohet yndyra e trupit qe depozitohet ne pjese te ndryshme te tij. HCA e nderpret kete cikel. Kur ne trup hyn ushqim kalorik me shumice ky proces ben qe energjia nga ushqimi te kthehet ne yndyre. Perberesi HCA duke nderprere kete cikel ben te mundur qe yndyra te mos te depozitohet ne trupin tone. 

ZBULIM I METEJSHEM
Studime te metejshme ne kafshe treguan se pasi ato kishin marre HCA, kafshet ngopeshin me me pak ushqim se me pare. Pra hanin nje sasi me te vogel ushqimi. HCA i beri kafshet me pak te uritura. Por cfare e shkaktonte kete. Shpjegimi eshte ky: Ne melci ku behet prodhimi glukogjenit nga ushqimi, ritmi i prodhimit te glukogjenit rritet pothuajse dyfish. Kur sasia e glukogjenit rritet ne melci atehere nepermjet nervit Vagus sinjalizohet truri se nuk ka me nevoje per ushqim. Duke bere qe personi te ndaloje te ngrenit. Kerkime te metejshme zbuluan se HCA rrit ritmin e procesit te metabolizmit dhe shpejton diegien e yndyres nga melcia. Te gjithe keta faktore  prodhim me ulet i yndyres, ngopja me me pak ushqim se me pare, dhe shpejtimi i diegies se yndyres nga melcia kane nje efekt teper pozitiv mbi diabetiket me diabet tipi2, pra HCA ul se tepermi sasine e yndyres ne gjak.

Deri me sot nuk eshte zbuluar ende nga shkenca se cfare konkretisht e ben trupin me pak te ndjeshem ndaj insulines duke shkaktur ne kete menyre diabetin tipi2. meqenese nuk dihet me siguri ajo eshte quajtur SINDROMA X, por disa studiues kane bere nje lidhje ndermjet sindromes x dhe disa lloj yndyrnash ne gjak. Behet fjale per yndyrnat qe konsiderohen te demshme nese jane ne nivel te larte, ato jane Triglicerided dhe kolesteroli LDL (quhet dhe kolesterol i keq). Fatkeqsisht kerkimet shkencore mbi HCA jane nderpre prej kompanive farmaceutike sepse ato nuk munden te sigurojne licencen per tregtimin e produkteve te HCA. Duke ditur se shume ilace qe perdoren sot dalin ne treg ne radhe te pare nese i intereson kompanive farmaceutike dhe jo nese ato sherojne semundjen. Ky eshte realiteti i sotem. Megjithate kerkimet kane vazhduar mbi HCA nga institucione te tjera mjeksore qe megjithese nuk kane fuqine e kompanive gjigande farmaceutike kane bere nje pune te admirueshme ne zbulimin e vetive te HCA-se. Keto kerkime mbi efektet e HCA mbi peshen trupore, lipidet e gjakut, ndjeshmeria ndaj insulines, dhe ngopshmeria nga ushqimi te cilat jane faktore shume te rendesishme ne kontrollin dhe kurimin e diabedit tipi2 deshmojne se HCA ka efekt ne ndryshimin e ketyre faktoreve. Ne nje studim qe zgjati 8 jave u ekzaminuan 54 persona te cilet kishin karakteristikat qe tregonin rrezik te madh DIABETI. Ata ishin ne mbipeshe (obez) benin jete jo aktive dhe yndyrnat ne gjak ishin ne nivele jo te mira. Te gjithe keta persona nuk u ishte thene se cfare tablete do u jepej vetem u ishte thene se do u beheshin disa analiza. Gjysmes prej tyre ju dha tableta me HCA, gjysmes tjeter ju dha tablet sheqerke (pa asnje efekt ne trupin e njeriut). Per te dy grupet tabletat ishin njesoj dhe pa asnje ndryshim nga ana e jashtme. Personat e grupit qe mori tabletat HCA humbi mesatarisht 5.5 kg, ndersa personat qe moren tabletat sheqerka (tablete fallco) humben 2.1 kg. Grupi i HCA e pati me te lehte qe te respektonte dieten (perizen) ushqimore sepse nga efekti i HCA e ndiente veten me te ngopur me ushqim se grupi tjeter. Ne analizat e gjakut grupi i HCA pati nje renie te yndyrnave te keqija (triglicerided dhe kolestereli IDL). Gjithashtu personat e ketij grupi raportuan se ndjenin vetem me energjik se me pare. Kjo me siguri per shkak te rritjes se ndjeshmerise se trupi ndaj insulines, pra me teper glukoze kalon nga gjaku ne muskuj. Studime te kesaj natyre kane qene te shumta dhe ato dhane rezultate shume te ngjashme me studimin e mesiperm. Ne nje studim ku pervec njerezve jodiabetike kishte edhe diabetike qe merrnin ilacet tradicionale nga doktori. Personat ishin te moshes 60-65 vjec, burra dhe gra. Ne kete studim personave iu kerkua qe te kishin kujdes me dieten e tyre si dhe te benin jete me aktive persa i perket aktivitetit sportiv. Personave iu dhane 250 mg HCA ne dite duke i marre tre here ne dite 30 minuta para cdo vakti. Gjithashtu atyre iu dha bashke me HCA edhe 100mg kromium ne dite (studimet tregojne se kromiumi ndikon shume pozitivisht ne DIABETIN tipi2). Personat humbem mesatarisht 5 kg per njeri. 1/3 e personave pati ulje te yndyrnave ne gjak, ndersa diabetiket pervec kesaj paten nje ulje te konsiderueshme te glukozes ne gjak. Ne qershor 1998 nje studim mbi preparatet me perberje natyrale sic eshte HCA dha rezultate te ngjashme. Gjate studimit persona qe merrnin pjese vashduan te ushqeheshin si me pare dhe nuk iu kerkua te mbanin diete (perize). Studimi zgjati 10 jave dhe personat humben 5-10 kg per person. Gjithashtu ata raportuan se ndjeheshin me energjik se me pare. Pra HCA nund te perdoret thjesht per humbje peshe. Por duke ditur se mbipesha ndikon ndjeshem mbi diabetin do te thote se HCA ka efekte pozitive mbi diabetin. Drejtori i qendres shendetsore LifeStyle ne Kaliforni USA z.Anton Konte thote se HCA eshte nje preparat natyral teper efektiv kundra mbipeshes si dhe per kontrollin e glukozes ne gjak. Z.Konte ka studiur efektet e HCA per 8 vjet me radhe the thote se HCA ka efekt shume pozitiv dhe se nuk dhene asnje komplikacion ose efekte anesore, HCA ka permiresuar gjendjen shendetsore te pacienteve ne menyre te konsiderueshme. Z.Konte permend nje nga pacientet e tij: Ana Maria. Ajo eshte 51 vjec dhe peshonte 110 kg gjatesia 160cm. Vuan me diabet tipi2. Ajo ka vuajtur pothuajse gjithe jeten e saj me mbipeshen. Ka provuar lloj lloj dietash per tu dobesuar. Para trajtimit me HCA Ana kishte nivelin e glukozes ne gjak 172, kolesteroli ishte i larte gjithashtu 321, gjithashtu triglicerided ishin 276. Konte filloi punen me Ana Marian duke i shpjeguar asaj me hollesi se si funksionon HCA dhe si ndikon ajo ne uljen e glukozes ne gjak. Ana maria mori trajtim me HCA dhe niveli i glukozes ra ne nivelin 128, kolesteroli ra ne 217, dhe trigliceridet rane ne 226. ajo gjithashtu humbi 10 kg. Ana e ndjeu vetem me te shendetshme pas ketyre rezultave dhe iu rrit besimi se ajo mund ta luftonte diabetin dhe mbipeshen e saj ne menyre te sukseshme.

KROMIUMI
Pervec HCA ka nje mineral qe gjendet ne organizmin tone qe ndihmon shume ne rritjen ndjeshmerise se trupit ndaj insulines. Ky eshte kromiumi. Studimet e kryera mbi kromiumin tregojne se ai:
· Rrit ndjeshmerine ndaj insulines duke rritur sasine e glukozes dhe amino acideve te thithura nga qelizat.
· Rrit masen muskulare ne njerezit qe ushtrojne aktivitet fizik. Ky faktor ndikon shum ne diabetiket sepse indet muskulore thithin sasi te madhe glukoze.
· Ul sasine e ilaceve tradicionale qe diabetiket kane nevoje te marrin rregullisht. Ne nje studim ne Izrael 47% e pacienteve e ulen dozen e ilaceve qe merrnin, bile edhe ata ne gjendje kritike te cilet merrnin inxheksione insuline e ulen sasine e insulines se injektuar.
· Ul nivelin e kolesterelit dhe te triglicerideve ne diabetiket, keta dy faktore cojne ne komplikacione te tjera tek diabetiket.

Por studimi me rezultativ eshte ai i kryer nga departamenti amerikan i bujqesise dhe ushqimit. Studimi u krye ne Kine mbi nje numer te madh njerezish diabetike qe vuanin nga DIABETI TIPI2. Ketyre diabetikeve iu dhane 1000 mcg (mikrogram) kromium ne dite. Pas 4 muajsh trajtim me kromium diabetiket kishin nivel normal te glukozes ne gjak ose pak me te larte se normal. Nje grupi tjeter iu dha vetem 200mcg (mikrogram) kromium ne dite dhe ata paten ulje te konsiderueshme te nivelit te glukozes por jo ne nivelin e grupit te pare. Kromiumi nuk ka efekte anesore edhe sikur te merret ne doza shume me te larta se sa me siper dhe per nje kohe me te gjate. Nese filloni nje kure te tille te bazuar ne HCA (Garsinia Cambogia) dhe Kromium duhet te beni analizen e glukozes ne gjak shpesh, ne menyre qe ta dini nivelin tuaj sa me saktesisht. Sepse nese merrni edhe ilacin tuaj (DAUNIL) vazhdimisht ne te njejten doze po ashtu edhe HCA dhe Kromium ka shume mundesi qe glukoza ne gjak te ulet me shume se sa duhet duke ju shkaktuar hipoglicemi (nivel i ulet i glukozes) qe ju shkakton 'uri' te madhe dhe nevoje per tu ushqyer shume. Pra pasi te filloni HCA dhe Kromium rregullisht duhet te masni po rregullisht glukozen ne gjak. Ne kete menyre kur te vereni uljen e glukozes ne gjak duhet te rralloni DAUNIL-in qe merrni. Ka shume mundesi qe DAUNIL-in ta rralloni shume deri sa te mos keni nevoje per te. Kete duhet ta beni gjithnje duke u konsultuar me mjekun specialist.

DY FJALE PER VITAMINAT DHE MINERALET 
Shume doktore nuk rekomandojne marrjen e vitaminave e mineraleve me tableta. Ata thone se njeriu i merr vitaminat qe i nevojiten nga ushqimi i perditshem dhe nuk ka nevoje per vitamina me tableta. Disa doktore te tjere thone ato nuk bejne as mire as keq por po qe se do ta provosh merri se nuk te gjen gje e keqe prej tyre. Pjesa tjeter e doktoreve perfshi edhe ne autoret e librit (Dr. Vern dhe Dr.Peri) rekomandojne marrjen e vitaminave dhe mineraleve ne tableta, sepse ata kane pare vete rezultate shume pozitive pa asnje efekt anesor. Vitaminat, mineralet, sheqernat, fitokimikatet, proteinat si dhe aminoacidet, yndyrnat, acidet linoleike dhe linolenike jane ushqyes te domosdoshem per trupin e njeriut qe trupi nuk i prodhon dot vete, por i merr nga ushqimi i perditshem. Perdorimi i vitaminave, mineraleve dhe substancave te tjera natyrore eshte nje front i ri i hapur ne luften kunder diabetit dhe semundjeve te tjera. Ndoshta ju mendoni se vitaminat jane karburanti qe trupi djeg cdo dite per jetuar e punuar. Jo, jane kalorite qe vine nga ushqimet ato qe i japin trupit energjine. Vitaminat bejne te mundur qe trupi te trese, thithe dhe metabolizoje ushqimet nga te cilat vjen energjia. Pra vitaminat jane celesi qe ndez motorin e te ushqyerit. Eshte e vertete se menyra me e mire per te mare vitaminat mineralet dhe substanca te tjera eshte me ane te ushqimeve te fresketa: fruta, perime, dritherat, etj etj. Vitaminat qe vijne nga ushqimet kane sasine e duhur dhe jane te kombinuara ne menyre te persosur. Por, megjithate edhe tabletat bejne nje pune te mire ne zevendesimin e tyre. Dhe nuk kane asnje efekt anesor nese nuk teprohet ne sasine e duhur.

----------


## huggos

Hallall miko...

Je personi me i nderuar ne kete forum.. Vetem nje kerkese kam une.. Mos ndalo !

Babait time ja gjeten sheqerin 480 sot... Thua te jete cmendur kompjuteri atje ???


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Mimi_1

pershendetje Huggos!

sheqeri 480? ky nuk eshte lajm i mire aspak. shpresoj se e kupton edhe vete qe ai duhet te shohe mjekun urgjentisht. 
480 eshte me te vertete shume. Me siguri qe edhe babai yt nuk e ndjen veten mire fizikisht. 
Por nese ai ndjehet mire atehere duhet ta mase sheqerin ne gjak diku tjeter. sepse ka shume raste qe aparatet e sotme elektronike japin rezultate te gabuara per shkaqe te ndryshme. Psh: kane ngaterruar kodin e aparatit me kodin e fletes ku vendoset pika e gjakut; fleta ku vendoset pika e gjakut mund te jete e skaduar(ka kaluar koha brenda te ciles duhet te perdore).

kur babai im e ka sheqerin te larte( ai ka diabet qe prej disa vitesh) une gjithmone i lutem qe te shkoje dhe ta mase edhe nje here me ndonje aparat tjeter sa per te qene te sigurte. 

kura qe ndjek babai im eshte gjysem kokrre Daunil gjysem ore para buke 3 here ne dite. nuk po ta them kete per te treguar se cfare duhet te beje babai yt. Por thjesht per te te familjarizuar me menyren tradicionale te kurimit. Mos harro dozen e sakte duhet ta jape vetem mjeku i specializuar.

nga ana tjeter babai im eshte gjithe diten ne levizje dhe kjo e ndihmon shume ne mbajtjen e semundjes nen kontroll.
Me dieten e cila eshte shume shume e rendesishme ai e shkel ndonje here prandaj ka edhe rritje te herepashereshme te sheqerit. eshte e veshtire ti thuash jo oreksit.
Babai i nje shokut tim u diagnostikua me Diabet. Ai kishte nje vullnet te hekurt dhe ndoqi dieten e diabetit me perpikmeri.
dhe natyrisht edhe rezultatet nuk vonuan. Sheqeri i tij ne gjak tani eshte 100. edhe une vete ndoshta  nuk e kam kaq mire nivelin e sheqerit.

nje gje eshte e sigurte.Duhet nje vullnet i hekurt per te ndjekur ate diete. Ky vullnet vjen nese je i mire informuar per rendesine e dietes. Pra i semuri duhet te jete shume i bindur per ate qe po ben. Prandaj edhe  thone se Diabetiket duhet te jene mjeke te vetevetes.
Babai dhe nena ime kane punuar ne Mjekesi per mbi 30 vjet. ata dine shume bile edhe une padashje kam mesuar shume nga bisedat e tyre ne familje. 
kur babai im doli me Diabet ai dinte pothuaj cdo gje qe mjeket dine ne shqiperi per diabetin. Por perseri nuk arrinte ta kontrollonte mire semundjen.
prandaj mu desh ti futem futem vete semundjes. 
asnjehere nuk mora persiper qe te keshilloj doza ilacesh. kete mund ta beje vetem mjeku kopetent. Por per sa i perket informacioneve te tjera si Dieta, ushtrimet etj qe Diabetiku supozohet se duhet ti dije vete permendesh te gjitha keto informacione i mora persiper ti sqaroj. Fillova nje fushate edukimi me babain tim. nese i thua Diabetekut se nuk duhet te pije alkool me pare duhet ti shqjegosh se cfare pasojash sjell alkoholi. keshtu ai ka me te lehte ti thote jo deshires per alkool.

Une u gezova shume kur mora vesh se ka tableta qe te ndihmojne ne kontrollin e oreksit(Acidi Hidroksicitrik: AHC) dhe nga ana tjete rrisin efektivitetin e punes se insulines. 
keto tableta perdoren sot gjeresisht nga industria e Fitness-it(palestrat, dietat e dobesimit,etj).
keto tableta nuk kane efekte anesore, ose te pakten nuk njihet ndonje deri me sot. Megjithse ilacika  shume kohe qe ka dale.

Po ashtu edhe minerali i Kromiumit.
kur une i dergova fillimisht babait tim HCA dhe kromium ai nuk pranoi ti perdore se nuk besonte ne to. Atehere une i postova shkrimin "DIABETI" te cilen ai e pelqeu. me tha se ndjehej mire se respektonte me shume dieten. tabletat e HCA dhe Kromiumit ia dha nje shokut te vet qe ishte ne nje gjendje shume te keqe. 
Mu desh ti jap leksion shokut te vet ne telefon( hca dhe kromiumi nuk bejne gje pa diet dhe ushtrime) mbi dieten, si llojet e mishrave qe duhet te perdore, menyra me e pershtatshme e gatimit etj.
pas 1 jave trajtimi me HCA, kromium dhe ndjekje keshillash gatimi(psh: mos e skuq mishin me vaj por fute ne furre dhe piqe pa vaj etj etj) ai shoku pa rezultatet e para pozitive.

Une personalisht marr nje doze te reduktuar te HCA. per te mbajtur oreksin nen kontroll, se nuk kam kohe te shkoj rregullisht ne palester ose per vrap neper parqe. 

Duke te te treguar pjese nga experinca ime me diabetin shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sado pak per te ditur me teper mbi te.
Cdo info mbi diabetin duhet ta trajtosh me kujdes( perfshi edhe ato qe te them une). 
MAT 7 HERE E PRIT 1 HERE.

te uroj fat ty dhe babait tend

Mimi_1

----------


## shkodrane82

*Njohuri të përgjithshme*
1. Diabeti i sheqerit (diabetes mellitus) është sëmundje që ka si tipar rritjen e nivelit të glukozës në gjak.
2. "Diabet" do të thotë "urinim i shpeshtë". Në diabetin e sheqerit, nivelet e rritura të glukozës në gjak shkaktojnë rritje të sasisë të glukozës në filtratin parësor të prodhuar nga glomeruli; efekti osmotik që shoqërohet me sasinë e shtuar të glukozës shkakton rritje të sasisë të urinës dhe urinim të shpeshtë.
3. Diabeti insipid është sëmundje krejt tjetër. Në diabetin insipid, urinimi i shpeshtë shkaktohet nga mungesa e hormonit antidiuretik ose nga paaftësia e veshkave për t'iu përgjigjur hormonit antidiuretik.
4. Diabeti i sheqerit është 2 llojesh:
      a. Diabeti tip I shkaktohet nga mungesa e insulinës, që vjen si pasojë e shkatërrimit të ishujve të Langerhansit nga sistemi imun. Këta pacientë janë zakonishtë fëmijë ose adoleshentë të dobët.
      b. Diabeti tip II shkaktohet nga mungesa e insulinës, që vjen si pasojë e nevojave të shtuara për insulinë. Pacientët me diabet tip II janë zakonisht të rritur dhe mbipeshë.
5. Komplikimet:
      a. Infeksionet: Candida, Mucor, S aureus.
      b. Sëmundja vaskulare: (i) Prekja e enëve të mëdha: infarkt cerebral, sëmundje koronare. (ii) Enët e vogla: retinit, nefropati diabetike, ulcera të këmbëve. 
      c. Neuropatia: pakësim i ndjeshmërisë në gjymtyrë, parestezi, djegie e duarve, pamjaftueshmëri autonomike -- parezë gastrike dhe impotencë.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Diabeti tip I* 
1. Prek zakonisht moshat e reja.
2. Njihet edhe si diabet që s'trajtohet dot pa insulinë (angl: insulin dependent diabetes mellitus).
3. Shkaktohet nga shkatërrimi i qelizave beta të ishujve të Langerhansit prej sistemit imun.
4. Shenjat dhe simptomat: pacienti ha shumë, pi shumë, urinon shpesh, humbet peshë, dhe mund të ketë kriza të ketoacidozës diabetike.
5. Diagnoza:
      a. Glukoza mbi 200 mg/dl, ose...
      b. Glukoza esëll mbi 125 në 2 raste të ndryshme, ose...
      c. Testi i tolerimit të glukozës: glukoza mbi 200 mg/dl 2 orë pas marrjes të 75 g glukozë.
6. Trajtimi: insulinë (shih më poshtë).
7. Ketoacidoza diabetike:
      a. Ketoacidoza shkaktohet nga mungesa e insulinës. Në mungesë të insulinës, mëlçia prodhon trupat ketonikë (beta-hidroksibutirat, acetoacetat, aceton).
      b. Shenjat dhe simptomat: dhimbje barku, dehidrim, frymëmarrje e tipit Kussmaul (frymëmarrje të ngadalta e të thella), rritje e hendekut anionik (anion gap), prani e ketoneve në gjak dhe në urinë, hiperkalemi, hiperglicemi.
      c. Trajtimi i ketoacidozës diabetike: lëngje intravenoze, kalium, dhe insulinë. Insulina jepet për të frenuar ketogjenezën, jo për të trajtuar hipergliceminë. Prandaj, nëse glukoza normalizohet, insulina vazhdohet e shoqëruar me glukozë.

* Diabeti tip II* 
1. Prek zakonisht moshat e rritura, të sëmurët shpesh kanë histori familiare me këtë sëmundje.
2. Njihet edhe si diabet që nuk varet nga insulina (angl: non insulin dependent diabetes mellitus).
3. Shkaktohet nga:
      a. Mosfunksionimi i mirë i qelizave beta, ose...
      b. Nga rezistenca e indeve ndaj insulinës; ishujt e Langerhansit fillimisht përpiqen të kapërcejnë rezistencën periferike ndaj insulinës duke prodhuar më shumë insulinë. Me kalimin e kohës, ishujt e Langerhansit bëhen të paaftë për të prodhuar insulinë (plaken para kohe).
3. Shenjat dhe simptomat: dehidrim, polidipsi, polifagi, poliuri, humbje peshe, lodhje.
4. Diagnoza:
      a. Glukoza mbi 200 mg/dl, ose...
      b. Glukoza esëll mbi 125 në 2 raste të ndryshme, ose...
      c. Testi i tolerimit të glukozës: glukoza mbi 200 mg/dl 2 orë pas marrjes të 75 g glukozë.
5. Trajtimi:
      a. Dieta është shumë e rëndësishme. Pacientët me diabet duhet të kontrollojnë peshën, duhet të kufizojnë sheqernat e rafinuara, dhe duhet të rrisin sasinë e fibrës në dietë. Yndyrnat duhet të jenë vajra me 1 lidhje dyfishe (si p.sh. vaji i ullirit).
      b. Hipoglicemikët oralë përdoren për trajtimin e diabetit tip II, por jo për diabetin tip I.
      c. Insulina përdoret edhe me diabetin tip II nëse sëmundja nuk i përgjigjet trajtimit me hipoglicemikë oralë.
      d. Inhibitorët e ACE-s e frenojnë përparimin e nefropatisë diabetike.
6. Mbikqyrja:
      a. Trajtimi i diabetit është i suksesshëm nëse parandalohen ose vonohen e komplikimet.
      b. Studimi i quajtur DCCT (Diabetes control and complications trial) tregoi se është e rëndësishme që niveli i hemoglobinës të glikoziluar të mbahet rreth 7-7.5%.
      c. Hemoglobina e glikoziluar (HbA1c) është treguesi kryesor i kontrollit afatgjatë të glukozës. HbA1c tregon pak a shumë vlerën mesatare të glukozës në gjak gjatë 3 muajve të fundit.
      d. Fruktozamina e serumit tregon vlerën mesatare të glukozës gjatë 2 javëve të fundit.
7. Ketoacidoza diabetike nuk është e shpeshtë në pacientët me diabet tip II.
8. Koma hiperosmolare hiperglicemike:
      (a) Shkaktohet nga hipovolemia, stresi (infeksionet, trauma).
      (b) Glukoza shpesh është mbi 1000 mg/dl, pa acidozë, me konfuzion ose komë, me pamjaftueshmëri akute të veshkave.
      (c) Trajtimi = rehidrim, mortaliteti arrin 50%.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Barnat antidiabetike* 
1. Insulina
      (a) Në treg gjenden shumë lloje insulinash, por parë nga ana fiziologjike ka vetëm 4 lloje insulinash:
      (b) Insulina ultra e shpejtë (Insulina lispro, humalog): Nëse merret para buke, injektimi bëhet 20 minuta para ngrënies. Pas injektimit, niveli maksimal në gjak arrihet brenda 1 ore dhe efekti zgjat 3-4 orë. 
      (c) Insulina e shpejtë (Regular humulin): Nëse merret para buke, injektimi bëhet 60 minuta para ngrënies. Efekti zgjat 5-7 orë.
      (d) Insulina e ndërmjetme (NPH, lente): Efekti fillon rreth 2 orë pas injektimit, arrin kulmin rreth 8-12 orë pas injektimit, dhe zgjat më pas se 24 orë. Zakonisht pacientët marrin 2 doza në ditë.
      (e) Insulina afatgjatë (Ultralente humulin): Farmakokinetika është e ngjashme me insulinën NPH: efekti fillon pak më ngadalë dhe zgjat pak më shumë. Insulina ultralente shpesh përdoret për të krijuar një nivel bazal të insulinës në trup, dhe pastaj jepet insulinë ultra e shpejtë para ngrënies; kjo strategji përpiqet të imitojë fiziologjinë normale.
2. Dukuria 'Dawn' (agimi i diellit) dhe efekti 'Somogyi':
      (a) Dukuria Dawn: rreth orës 5-8 të mëngjesit niveli i glukozës në gjak rritet. Mendohet se kjo është pasojë e sekretimit të hormonit të rritjes në këto orë. Dukuria 'Dawn' ndodh në njerëzit normalë, në ata me diabet tip II, dhe në 75% të atyre me diabet tip I.
      (b) Efekti Somogyi: Dozat e larta të insulinës në darkë mund të shkaktojnë hipoglicemi gjatë natës; përgjigja hormonale kompensatore e trupit pastaj shkakton hiperglicemi rreth orës 7 të mëngjesit.
      (c) Si dukuria Dawn dhe efekti Somogyi shkaktojnë hiperglicemi në mëngjes. Për të dalluar njërën nga tjetra, bëhet matja e glukozës gjatë natës. Nëse niveli i glukozës gjatë natës është i lartë, shtohet doza e insulinës në darkë. Nëse niveli i glukozës gjatë natës është i ulët, duhet ulur doza e insulinës në darkë.
3. Hipoglicemikët oralë:
      (a) Metformina i përket klasës të biguanideve. Vepron me mekanizëm të panjohur. Mendohet se ul rezistencën periferike ndaj insulinës. Si efekte anësore përmenden pështjellimi dhe të vjellat, dhe acidoza laktike. Shpesh shkakton humbje në peshë, dhe prandaj preferohet për trajtimin e diabetit tip II.
      (b) Klasa e sulfanilureve (p.sh., glyburide, glypizide): këto barna shkaktojnë rritje të sekretimit të insulinës nga pankreasi. E bëjnë këtë duke bllokuar kanalet ATP-sensitivë të kaliumit në qelizat beta.
      (c) Tiazolidinedionet: troglitazoni është hequr nga përdorimi për shkak të efekteve anësore (hepatit fulminant). Rosiglitazoni dhe pioglitazoni janë barna më të reja nga kjo klasë. Mekanizmi i veprimit është i panjohur por mendohet se ulin rezistencën periferike ndaj insulinës.
      (d) Glinidet: Nateglinidi dhe repaglinidi. Këto barna shkaktojnë sekretim të shpejtë të insulinës. Merren para buke dhe ndihmojnë në kontrollin e glukozës postprandiale (pas ngrënies).
      (e) Akarboza: frenues i alfa-glukozidazës intestinale që ngadalëson ritmin e përthithjes të glukozës në gjak. Nuk është shumë i përdorur.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Dicka interesante nga dhoma e emergjencise:

Procedura standarte per nje pacient qe vjen ne dhomen e emergjencise ne gjendje kome eshte IV qe permban:

1) Thymine (sepse ndoshta koma eshte shkaktuar nga mungesa e thiamines ne nje pacient qe eshte pijanec)

2) Dextrose(sepse ndoshta pacienti ka kaluar ne gjendje kome nga mungesa e sheqerit (diabet tip 1). Sasite e larta te sheqerit s'e demtojne organizmin; sasite me te uleta se normalja nuk tolerohen.

3) Naloxone (nese pacienti ka pire substanca ilegale dhe kjo eshte antidote)

----------


## shigjeta

Insulina eshte nje hormon shume i rendesishem. Prodhohet nga pankreasi, dhe mungesa e saj con deri ne vdekje. Por kur insulina eshte ne nivel te larte ne organizem, quajtur ndryshe _Sindroma Rezistuese e Insulines_ (SRI), mund te shkaktoj probleme te shumta po aq te demshme.

*Çfare eshte SRI*

SRI njihet me disa emra si psh Sindroma X apo Sindroma Metabolike. SRI fillon kur muskujt, qelizat e yndyres dhe te melcise nuk jane me ne gjendje te vene tamam ne perdorim insulinen. Qelizat, me pak fjale, behen _resistente_ karshi insulines. Si rrjedhim, pancreasi prodhon shume e me shume insulin ne menyre qe te mbaj te stabilizuar nivelin e sheqerit ne gjak. Ne kete menyre niveli i insulines shtohet duke kaluar nivelin normal ne organizem. 
Per shume njerez, SRI, shkaktohet pasi konsumojne shume karbohidrate me pak fiber*, nuk bejne fiskulture mjaftueshem dhe shtojne shume peshe. Niveli i larte i insulines per nje kohe te gjate shkakton nje varg pasojash te demshme  qe nga tensioni i larte deri tek nivel i larte i yndyres ne gjak, qe mund te coj dhe ne kancer. 
Ndonjehere, pas shume vitesh te nivelit te larte te insulines, pankreasi  lodhet duke prodhuar sasi te tille te larte te insulines dhe nuk prodhon me ne keto nivele. Kjo shkakton rritje te larte te nivelit te sheqerit ne gjak qe con ne diabet te tipit 2.



*Disa nga problemet qe shkakton SRI*

- Kancer: Insulina ndihmon ne zhvillimin e qelizave. Shkenctaret spekullojne se nese organizmi ka qeliza me kancer, insulina e larte mund te perbej nje faktor ndihmues ne zhvillimin e shpejte te tij. Studimet kane treguar qe kanceri i zores se trashed dhe i gjoksit mund te kete lidhje me nivelin e larte te insulines ne gjak.
- Infertilitet: Niveli i larte i insulines mund te nderprese prodhimin normal te hormoneve (psh sindroma e policystitit te vezeve)
- Semundje te zemres: Niveli i larte i insulines mund te shkaktoje rritje te tensionit dhe nivelit te triglycerides (nje lloj yndyre qe gjendet ne gjak). Mund gjithashtu te uli nivelin e kolesteroles HDL dhe ne kete menyre ben qe kolesterola LDL te behet me funsionale per te pushtuar muret e arterive (formimin e pllakave). Niveli i larte i insulines mund te shkaktoj ngushtimin e arterive duke i cuar ato deri ne mbyllje (krize zemre).
- Diabet: Pamundesia e trupit per te perdorur tamam insulinen shpesh shkakton diabet te  tipit 2.
- Ka gjithashtu te dhena qe nivele te larta te insulines mund te shkaktojne probleme me veshkat, probleme me tiroiden bile edhe hollim te kockave.


*SRI ka shume mundesi te  zhvillohet si sindrome:*

- Nese jeni mbipeshe
- Nese nuk beni fiskulture
- Nese jeni mbi 40 vjec
- Nese dikush ne familjen tuaj ka Diabet te tipit 2, tension te larte apo probleme me zemren
- Nese keni nivel me te larte se normal te sheqerit ne gjak (100 - 125 ne testin e diabetit, apo gra qe mund te kene patur diabet gjate periudhes se shtatzanise)
- Nese keni tension te larte (mbi 13 -9) nivel te ulet te HDL (nen 50 per gra dhe nen 40 per burra), ose sasi te madhe te triglycerideve ne gjak (mbi 150)
- Nese keni Acanthosis Nigricans  njolla te trasha, ngjyre kafe sidomos ne qafe dhe poshte kraheve.
- Nese keni Sindrom te Policystitit te Vezeve (per grate)


*Çfare mund te behet per ta parandaluar SRI*

- Te biesh nga pesha qofte edhe pak kile mund te coj ne permiresimin se si trupi mund te perdor insulinen.
- Permiresimi i dietes. Evitoni te hani karbohidrate me pak fiber dhe konsumoni me shume zarzavate me nivel te larte ne fiber; merrni sasine e duhur te proteinave dhe yndyres.
- Levizni me shume. Beni te pakten 30 min levizje ne dite. Venia ne levizje e muskujve ndihmon ne uljen e nivelit te sheqerit ne gjak  dhe kjo con ne uljen e insulines.
- Relaksohuni. Stresi mund te rris nivelin e insulines. Gjeni dicka qe ju ndihmon tju relaksoj e cila mund te jete fiskulture, meditim, ose ndonje aktivitet qe ju sjell kenaqesi.

_Burimet marr nga Journal of the National Cancer Institute, National Diabetes Information Clearinghouse, British Medical Journal_

* Karbohidrate me pak fiber  I referohen karbohidrateve te perpunuara, te cilave ju eshte hequr fibra dhe nutriente te tjera gjate perpunimit  ushqime te tilla si buka e bardhe, orizi i bardhe, disa lloj cereals, disa lloj kekesh, biskotash etj. Megjithese disa nga keto lloj karbohidrate jane pasuruar deri ne fund te procesit te perpunimit, duke iu shtuar disa nutriente si hekur, disa lloj vitamine B etj, perseri kane mungese te madhe te nutrienteve te rendesishme.  
** HDL - Lipoprotein me Densitet te Larte, ndryshe quajtur dhe kolesterola e mire, pasi ndihmon ne heqjen nga sistemi te LDL Lipoprotein me Densitet te Ulet, qe ndryshe quhet kolesterola e keqe, e cila kapet ne muret e arterieve duke cuar deri ne bllokimin e tyre.

----------


## Aragorn I

C'fare eshte niveli normal i glukozes ne gjak? Mua ne nje test me doli 5.7, dhe nuk ja kam idene se cdmth, di qe im ate ehste diagnozuar me diabet para nja nje viti, e isha kurioz te dija per veten time.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Aragorn 5.55 eshte normale..., mbi 5.55 mund te kesh pre-diabetes...mbi 11.5 likely do kesh diabets....po varet nga cili test bere, pshm random blood test apo 2 ore glukose tolerance test...

shif kete website

http://www.ohiohealth.com/healthrefe...7C2A9F1898.htm

----------


## miki_al2001

dua ta di njesine matse eshte mg?dl apo cfare.dhe si e bere esell apo 2 ore pas buke.por ne baze te asaj qe mendoj une nuk ke diabet .

----------


## auiu

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Nje i njojturi i imi vuan nga semundja e diabetit dhe do te desha te me ndihmonit per ndonje keshille.Vecanerisht te ndonje specialisti ne kete fushe,te me tregonte dicka me teper per dieten(arsortimentet ushqimore)dhe regjimin qe duhet te mbajne personat qe vuajne nga diabeti(ose me saktesisht per regjimin ditor ushqimor qe duhet te ndjeke).

Faleminderit.

----------


## StormAngel

auiu,
personat qe kane diabet me siguri qe marrin keshillat mjekesore per regjimin e ngrenies dhe pijes, pasi qe u eshte diagnostifikuar semundja.

Une per vete di se ato qe kane semundjen e sheqerit (diabetin) pijne kafene pa sheqer, di qe pijne lengjet pa sheqer, hajne ngrena qe nuk permbajne sheqer, pra i largohen produkteve qe permbajne sheqer ne menyre qe te evitojne ngritjen e nivelit te sheqerit ne gjak.

Keshille te te them drejte nuk di te te jap, pasi qe nuk kam ne familje te afert persona qe kane diabetin. Te keshilloj qe ky miku yt te bej dy-tri fjale me mjekun per regjimin e hajes dhe pijes.  :shkelje syri: 

Nuk e di  sakte, por me duket se edhe semundja e sheqerit ka shkallezimin e vet, pasi qe ka persona qe jane lehte te semure nga kjo dmth kane nivel me te ulet te sheqerit ne gjak dhe ato qe kane nivele me te larta.

P.S: Nqs shkrimi me larte permban ndonje gabim apo dicka te tille, ma falni, nuk jam doktor.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

shiko keto faqe http://www.diabetesincontrol.com/bernstein/
http://www.diabetes.org/about-diabetes.jsp
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/diabetes.html
http://www.neighbourhoodservices.com...s/contents.htm

----------


## Albo

Alarmi, në 2025-n mbi 300 milionë njerëz diabetikë në botë

*Diabeti, të rejat nga shkenca*  

Diabeti i sheqerit është dy tipesh. Tipi i parë, i shkaktohet nga mungesa e insulinës, që vjen si pasojë e shkatërrimit të ishujve të Langerhansit nga sistemi imun. Këta pacientë janë zakonisht fëmijë ose adoleshentë të dobët. Ndërkohë që diabeti tip II shkaktohet nga mungesa e insulinës, që vjen si pasojë e nevojave të shtuara për insulinë. Pacientët me diabet tip II janë zakonisht të rritur dhe mbipeshë. Kjo sëmundje në kuptimin e përgjithshëm është e tillë që karakterizohet me rritjen mbi shifrat normale të sheqerit në gjak dhe me daljen e tij nëpërmjet urinës. Përveç ç'rregullimit të sheqernave në diabet ç'rregullohen yndyrnat, kripërat dhe ç'rregullohet metabolizmi i lëndëve. Kjo sëmundje jep ndërlikime akute të menjëhershme dhe ndërlikime kronike që zgjasin gjithë jetën. Në mënyrë të përgjithshme ndërlikimet vijnë si pasojë e uljes apo e ngritjes së sheqerit në gjak, dhe kur këto janë respektivisht të menjëhershme të sëmurët bien në gjendje kome ose në gjumë të thellë. Por sëmundja e diabetit ndikon gjithashtu dhe prek arteriet e zemrës, nga ku mund të shfaqen edhe infarkte të cilat janë sëmundje tepër të rrezikshme ose kur dëmtohen arteriet e këmbës, shfaqet gangrena e këmbës, kur dëmtohen arteriet e syrit shfaqet një ndërlikim nga i cili sëmuren të dy sytë edhe i sëmuri mund të humbë edhe shikimin, kur dëmtohen arteriet e veshkës shfaqet një dëmtim që në popull njihet me termin azotemia. Për këtë unë do të rekomandoja dietat diabetike si edhe disa ilaçe barna popullore që së fundmi kanë dalë në treg në vendin tonë.
Barnat antidiabetike 
Insulina. Në treg gjenden shumë lloje insulinash, por parë nga ana fiziologjike ka vetëm 4 lloje insulinash: Insulina ultra e shpejtë (Insulina lispro, humalog): Nëse merret para buke, injektimi bëhet 20 minuta para ngrënies. Pas injektimit, niveli maksimal në gjak arrihet brenda 1 ore dhe efekti zgjat 3-4 orë. Insulina e shpejtë (Regular humulin): Nëse merret para buke, injektimi bëhet 60 minuta para ngrënies. Efekti zgjat 5-7 orë. Insulina e ndërmjetme (NPH, lente): Efekti fillon rreth 2 orë pas injektimit, arrin kulmin rreth 8-12 orë pas injektimit, dhe zgjat më pas se 24 orë. Zakonisht pacientët marrin 2 doza në ditë. Insulina afatgjatë (Ultralente humulin): Farmakokinetika është e ngjashme me insulinën NPH: efekti fillon pak më ngadalë dhe zgjat pak më shumë. Insulina ultralente shpesh përdoret për të krijuar një nivel bazal të insulinës në trup, dhe pastaj jepet insulinë ultra e shpejtë para ngrënies; kjo strategji përpiqet të imitojë fiziologjinë normale.
Shkenca/Të fundit
Dukuria "Dawn" (agimi i diellit) dhe efekti "Somogyi": Dukuria Dawn: rreth orës 5-8 të mëngjesit niveli i glukozës në gjak rritet. Mendohet se kjo është pasojë e sekretimit të hormonit të rritjes në këto orë. Dukuria "Dawn" ndodh në njerëzit normalë, në ata me diabet tip II, dhe në 75% të atyre me diabet tip I. Efekti Somogyi: Dozat e larta të insulinës në darkë mund të shkaktojnë hipoglicemi gjatë natës; përgjigja hormonale kompensatore e trupit pastaj shkakton hiperglicemi rreth orës 7 të mëngjesit.
(c) Si dukuria Dawn dhe efekti Somogyi shkaktojnë hiperglicemi në mëngjes. Për të dalluar njërën nga tjetra, bëhet matja e glukozës gjatë natës. Nëse niveli i glukozës gjatë natës është i lartë, shtohet doza e insulinës në darkë. Nëse niveli i glukozës gjatë natës është i ulët, duhet ulur doza e insulinës në darkë. 3. Hipoglicemikët oralë: Metformina i përket klasës të biguanideve. Vepron me mekanizëm të panjohur. Mendohet se ul rezistencën periferike ndaj insulinës. Si efekte anësore përmenden pështjellimi dhe të vjellat, dhe acidoza laktike. Shpesh shkakton humbje në peshë, dhe prandaj preferohet për trajtimin e diabetit tip II. Klasa e sulfanilureve (p.sh., glyburide, glypizide): këto barna shkaktojnë rritje të sekretimit të insulinës nga pankreasi. E bëjnë këtë duke bllokuar kanalet ATP-sensitivë të kaliumit në qelizat beta.

*Çfare eshte diabeti*

Diabeti i sheqerit është një sëmundje endokrino-metabolike, që ka të bëjë me mënyrën se si organizmi ynë e përpunon sheqerin (karbohidratet apo glukozën) që ne marrim me ushqimet e ndryshme. Defekti qëndron në pamundësinë e insulinës, një hormon i prodhuar nga pankreasi, për të mbajtur nivelin e sheqerit në gjak në vlerat normale. Insulina ose prodhohet pak (pamjaftueshmëri e pankreasit) ose nuk vepron si duhet për të futur sheqerin brenda në qelizat e indeve të organizmit (pamjaftueshmëri e insulinës). Për rrjedhojë sheqeri është me tepricë në gjak dhe jep shenja të ndryshme (simptoma) si etja, shtimi oreksit, shtimi në peshë, nevoja për urinim të shpeshtë, lodhja e shpejtë, ulja e vëmendjes dhe përqendrimit dhe në përgjithësi një dobësi e përgjithshme. Këto simptoma nuk është e thënë të jenë të gjitha të pranishme tek një pacient me diabet. 

*Keshilla*

1- Pacientët me diabet duhet të kontrollojnë peshën
2- Duhet të kufizojnë sheqernat e rafinuara
3- Duhet të rrisin sasinë e fibrës në dietë
4- Yndyrnat duhet të jenë vajra me 1 lidhje dyfishe (si p.sh. vaji i ullirit). 
5- Duhet t'i shtojnë dietës së tyre arra
6- Efikase edhe bajamet

*Shenjat*
1- Dhimbje barku
2- Frymëmarrje të ngadalta e të thella
3- Prani e ketoneve në gjak dhe në urinë

*Ilaçet*
1- Tiazolidinedionet-veprimi është i menjëhershëm, por në disa raste mendohet se ulin rezistencën periferike ndaj insulinës.
2- Glinidet-ky lloj bari shkakton sekretim të shpejtë të insulinës. Merren para buke dhe ndihmojnë në kontrollin e glukozës postprandiale (pas ngrënies).
3- Akarboza- është frenues i alfa-glukozidazës intestinale që ngadalëson ritmin e përthithjes të glukozës në gjak.

*Diabeti

Shkenca, diabeti i patrashegueshem* 
Në kuptimin e përgjithshëm mjekësor nuk trashëgohet diabeti si sëmundje, por ekziston predispozicioni për t'u sëmurë. Trashëgohen genet që mbartin vetitë e organizmit, qoftë ato të sëmura. Që ky predispozicion që trashëgohet të bëhet diabet sheqeri, duhet që tek njerëzit të ndikojnë disa faktorë mjedisorë. Gratë që hanë çdo ditë 30 gram arra, kanë 30 për qind më pak gjasa për t'u prekur nga diabeti i tipit 2. 

*Nderlikimet 5 vjet pas shfaqjes se semundjes*
Sipas specialistëve mosha ndikon shumë në shfaqjen e diabetit të sheqerit. Diabeti tip 1 zë rreth 10 për qind të të sëmurëve me diabet sheqeri, ndërsa diabeti tip 2 zë një përqindje më të vogël se i pari dhe është më i shpeshtë se ai. Diabetikët me diabet tip 2 si rregull kanë ndërlikime kronike (të enëve të gjakut, qysh në kohën kur vihet diagnoza e diabetit të sheqerit.

*Keshillat, ne 2025-n mbi 300 milione diabetike* 
Sipas të dhënave të OBSH-së, në botë në vitin 2025 do jenë rreth mbi 300 milionë diabetikë, ndërkohë që numërohen rreth 170-180 milionë diabetikë. Aktualisht në vendin tonë numri i diabetikëve është gjithmonë në rritje dhe nga 0.7 dhe 0.8 për qind që ka qenë në shekullin e kaluar ka arritur rreth në 2-3 për qind dhe kjo shifër do jetë gjithmonë në rritje.

Përgatiti: Blerina KACA

----------


## Albo

Si t'i përdorni medikamentet, nga çfarë të ruheni    

*22 përgjigje për diabetin*  

Keni vite që vuani nga diabeti dhe çdo ditë ju lindin pyetje të reja rreth sëmundjes suaj? Çdo ditë përballeni me dilemat rreth ushqimeve që duhet të hani? Çfarë ndikon në ngritjen e nivelit të sheqerit? Si ta kontrolloni diabetin? Specialistët e shëndetësisë kanë dhënë përgjigje për 22 pyetjet e përditshme të pacientëve të sheqerit.

*Si ndikojnë emocionet në ekuilibrin e diabetit?*
Ekuilibri i diabetit është shumë i ndjeshëm ndaj emocioneve dhe gjendjes shpirtërore. Ekziston një lidhje e ngushtë funksionale ndërmjet sistemit endokrin dhe atij nervor. Qetësia shpirtërore dhe emocionale stabilizon gliceminë dhe lehtëson kontrollin e diabetit. Në të kundërt, shqetësimet, fatkeqësitë, grindjet, ankthi dhe frika, në përgjithësi pasohen nga çlirimi në gjak i adrenalinës dhe kortizoilit, hormone që bllokojnë veprimin e insulinës, duke u bërë shkak për rritjen e glicemisë. Në këtë rast mund të lindë nevoja për të rritur dozën e zakonshme të mjekimit që ju përdorni.

*Çfarë masash të shpejta duhet të marrë, kur glicemia është shumë e lartë?*
Kur glicemia është shumë e lartë mund të normalizohet në këtë mënyrë: 
-Për të kompensuar humbjen e lëngjeve duhet të shtoni sasinë e ujit. Edhe kur ndjeheni keq ose keni të vjella, përpiquni të merrni gllënjka të shpeshta uji. Kur të vjellat zgjasin disa orë dhe bëhen të pakontrollueshme, për zëvendësimin e lëngjeve duhet të shtroheni në spital për të marrë infuzion venoz.
-Injekto insulinë neutrale për të ulur nivelin e glicemisë.
-Matni gliceminë dhe acetonin në urinë, në intervale të rregullta. Në përputhje me rezultatet vazhdoni injektimin e insulinës neutrale.

*Si ruhet insulina?*
Megjithëse prodhuesit rekomandojnë që insulinën ta mbani në frigorifer, injektimi i insulinës së ftohtë është më i dhimbshëm. Prandaj rekomandohet mbajtja e insulinës në temperaturë dhome. Në këtë temperaturë, ajo reziston afërsisht një muaj. Sidoqoftë insulina duhet të mbahet larg ambienteve të ngrohta, jo mbi 25-50 gradë. Sasia rezervë duhet të mbahet në frigorifer në temperaturë 2-8 gradë. Evitoni ngritjen, sepse mund ta dëmtojë insulinën.

*A janë më të shpeshta sëmundjet e lëkurës tek diabetikët?*
Po, sëmundjet e lëkurës takohen më shpesh tek diabetikët. Një e treta e tyre, gjatë jetës kanë dëmtime të lëkurës nga diabeti. Më të shpeshta janë infeksionet nga bakteret, infeksionet mykotike dhe kruarjet. Këto lidhen me kontrollin e keq të diabetit. Infeksionet e lëkurës nga njëra anë prishin ekuilibrin e diabetit, nga ana tjetër favorizojnë infeksionin. Në këtë rast është i domosdoshëm përdorimi i antibiotikëve. Për të evituar infeksionet e lëkurës, diabeti duhet të mbahet në ekuilibër, si dhe t'i kushtohet kujdes higjienës së lëkurës. Kur ajo është e thatë, duhet të zbutet me kremra hidratantë, si dhe duhen përdorur sapunë të përshtatshëm.

*Mund të kryejnë ndërhyrje kirurgjikale diabetikët?*
Falë kontrollit të glicemisë që realizohet sot, diabetikët mund t'i nënshtrohen çdo ndërhyrjeje kirurgjikale. Është e rëndësishme parapërgatitja e mirë, kujdesi gjatë anestezisë dhe monitorimi i kujdesshëm gjatë operacionit. Me këto masa çdo gjë shkon normalisht, si tek njerëzit e zakonshëm.

*Pse shkaktohen komplikacionet kronike të diabetit?*
Komplikacionet kronike përbëjnë sëmundjen e vërtetë të diabetit. Hiperglicemia e zgjatur në kohë është shkaktare e dekompensimit glukomatabolik. Sa më të dekompensuar të jeni dhe sa më gjatë në kohë, aq më i lartë është rreziku për komplikacione. Fillimisht ato mund të jenë të heshtura, por mbas disa vitesh shfaqen hapur duke dominuar sëmundjen. Komplikacionet mund të prekin organe dhe sisteme të ndryshme. Në mënyrën klasike dëmtojnë enët e mëdha të gjakut duke goditur zemrën, trurin dhe anësitë e poshtme, si dhe enët e vogla të gjakut, duke prekur sytë dhe veshkat. Ekziston gjithashtu neuropatia diabetike, që dëmton veshkat.

*Nëse një diabetik Tip 1, dentisti refuzon të heqë dhëmballën, sepse ka frikë nga ndonjë hemorragji apo infeksion, si duhet të veprojë?*
Diabetikët duhet të sigurojnë higjienë korrekte të gojës dhe kontroll të shpeshtë te dentisti, madje më shpesh se njerëzit e tjerë, sepse hipoglicemia favorizon shumimin e baktereve në gojë, sidomos kur dhëmbët nuk lahen rregullisht. Është mirë që diabeti të jetë i ekuilibruar para mjekimit te dentisti, për të evituar rrezikun e hiperglicemisë dhe hipoglicemisë. Por kurrsesi nuk është e justifikuar frika nga hemorragjia, apo kapaciteti i ulët i anestezisë, si dhe frika nga infeksioni pas heqjes së dhëmbëve. Dhëmbët te diabetiku kurohen si te të gjithë njerëzit e tjerë.

*Si shmanget hipoglicemia gjatë dhe mbas raportit seksual?*
Aktiviteti fizik gjatë raportit seksual mund të shkaktojë rënie të sheqerit (hipoglicemi). Kjo nuk do të thotë që ju të keni frikë dhe të hiqni dorë nga jeta seksuale e qetë dhe e plotë. Për të qenë të sigurt është mirë të matni gliceminë para raportit seksual dhe të hani diçka, menjëherë mbas tij.

*A bëjnë mirë zarzavatet e gjelbra për diabetin?*
Po, veçanërisht të gjalla (të papërpunuara) duhet t'i përdorni çdo ditë, në drekë dhe darkë, në sasi të bollshme. Zarzavatet e gjelbra përmbajnë antioksidantë, vitamina, kripëra minerale dhe fibra. Të gjitha perimet përmbajnë vitaminë C në përqindje të ndryshme, sipas llojit të bimëve. Njëzet e katër orë pas këputjes, ato humbin 10-15% të vitaminës C. Gjatë gatimit humbin jo vetëm gjithë vitaminën C, por dhe shumicën e mineraleve. Por uji në të cilin ato janë zier përmban mikromineralet e dobishme, si kaliumi, magnezi dhe zingu, prandaj dhe mund të përdoret për të gatuar supë. Nisur nga veçoritë e mësipërme, zarzavatet e gjelbra janë shumë të dobishme për diabetikun.

*Çfarë pune mund të bëjë diabetiku?*
Kur diabetiku është i ekuilibruar mund të kryejë çdo punë, si gjithë njerëzit e shëndoshë. Megjithatë duhen evituar aktivitete me shumë stres dhe shumë sedentare. Gjithashtu duhen evituar punët me turne dhe punët që sjellin rrezik për veten dhe të tjerët, nga një hipoglicemi e mundshme, tek ata që trajtohen me insulinë, siç mund të jenë punë të tilla si pilot avioni, makinist treni, shofer autobusi etj.

*Çfarë është diabeti i Tipit 1?*
Diabeti i tipit 1, më i riu, është një sëmundje auto-agresive në të cilën qelizat e pankreasit që prodhojnë insulinë janë shkatërruar; i dyti, është një sindromë që karakterizohet nga rezistenca e insulinës (hormoni që transformon sheqerin në energji) ose nga një prodhim i tij i zvogëluar, dhe nga alterime të ndryshme të metabolizmit, si dhjami në bark, hipertensioni, rritja e kolesterolit të keq dhe zvogëlimit të atij të mirë, tepricë e triglicerideve. 

*Kush janë ndryshimet mes diabetit të tipit 1 dhe 2?*
Diabetik është kushdo që e ka gliceminë (nivelin e glukozit) të barabartë apo mbi 126 mlg për decilitër të gjakut, por që në nivelin e 110 mlg duhet të bjerë kambana e alarmit. 

*Diabeti i tipit 1 (5-10 për qind të rasteve)* 
Quhet ndryshe dhe diabeti i ri, pasi prek moshat e reja, por mund të shfaqet deri në 40 vjeç. Kjo është një sëmundje autoimune: pankreasi është i paaftë të prodhojë insulinë dhe prodhon shumë pak, dhe si pasojë rritet shumë glicemia. Mekanizmi ndoshta lidhet me antikorpet e drejtpërdrejtë kundër qelizave të pankreasit. 

*Diabeti i tipit 2 (85-90 për qind të rasteve)* 
Ky tip shfaqet në moshën e pjekur, zakonisht mbi 40 vjeç, por kohët e fundit është vënë re një prekje më e madhe në moshat e reja, e lidhur mbi të gjitha me obesitetin. Disa alterime metabolike dhe të sjelljes të shoqëruara me rritjen në peshë, janë shkaqe të kësaj forme të diabetit dhe obesiteti provokon alterime të mëtejshme metabolike. 

*Keshilla*
1- Pacientët me diabet duhet të kontrollojnë peshën
2- Duhet të kufizojnë sheqernat e rafinuara
3- Duhet të rrisin sasinë e fibrës në dietë
4- Yndyrnat duhet të jenë vajra me 1 lidhje dyfishe (si p.sh. vaji i ullirit) 
5- Duhet t'i shtojnë dietës së tyre arra
6- Efikase edhe bajamet

*Shenjat*
1- Dhimbje barku
2- Frymëmarrje të ngadalta e të thella
3- Prani e ketoneve në gjak dhe në urinë
Ilaçet
1- Tiazolidinedionet, veprimi është i menjëhershëm, por në disa raste mendohet se ulin rezistencën periferike ndaj insulinës.
2- Glinidet, ky lloj bari shkakton sekretim të shpejtë të insulinës. Merren para buke dhe ndihmojnë në kontrollin e glukozës postprandiale (pas ngrënies).
3- Akarboza, është frenues i alfa-glukozidazës intestinale që ngadalëson ritmin e përthithjes të glukozës në gjak.

*Diabeti

Kur shfaqet diabeti i shtatzënisë* 
Kjo është një sëmundje e përkohshme që manifestohet gjatë shtatzënisë dhe sjell një rrezik më të lartë të diabetit në vitet që do të vijnë. Gratë në mbipeshë janë më të predispozuara dhe ato prindërit e të cilave vuajnë nga diabeti. 

*Si ta parandalojmë sëmundjen?*
Nëse diabeti i ri nuk mund të parandalohet, për atë madhorin ekzistojnë disa zakone të shëndetshme: një dietë e balancuar (më pak yndyrë dhe sheqer, më shumë fruta dhe perime), kontrolli i peshës, jo duhan, ushtrime fizike. Ecja gjysmë ore në ditë në gjashtë ditë të javës, zvogëlon rritjen e diabetit dhe vdekjen në 45 për qind.

Shkenca, diabeti i patrashëgueshëm
Në kuptimin e përgjithshëm mjekësor nuk trashëgohet diabeti si sëmundje, por ekziston predispozicioni për t'u sëmurë. Trashëgohen genet që mbartin vetitë e organizmit, qoftë ato të sëmura. Që ky predispozicion që trashëgohet të bëhet diabet sheqeri, duhet që tek njerëzit të ndikojnë disa faktorë mjedisorë.

----------


## Leonso

Kam nje shokun tim qe Mban djet per diabet. Kush me ndihmon se çfare duhet te pije ky njeri, pasi eshte shume merakli dhe spin asgje.

----------


## Shiu

> Kam nje shokun tim qe Mban djet per diabet. Kush me ndihmon se çfare duhet te pije ky njeri, pasi eshte shume merakli dhe spin asgje.


Ta kesh diabetin nuk do te thote automatikisht qe te mos konsumosh sheqerna. Sa i perket lengjeve, ben te perdoret lengu i pemeve qe kane glycemic index me te ulte, si psh. grapefruit, por edhe disa nga ato qe jane te etiketuar si 'pa sheqer te shtuar - no added sugar', por gjithsesi as ato ne sasi te tepruara. Alkooli te mos perdoret ne asnje menyre.

Pastaj, nuk eshte ne pyetje vec konsumimi i sheqerit ne vecanti, por i *karbohidrateve* ne pergjithesi, e ketu bejne pjese shume prodhime ushqimore si: produktet nga dritherat, orizi, patatja, etj. Pra, nje diabetik duhet te kete kujdes jo nga ajo qe te mos konsumoje fare karbohidrate, por qe t'i dije vlerat kalorike te tyre dhe t'i balansoje gjate racioneve. Psh. nese ka nje racion me patate, te mos e shoqeroje me buke, etj. 

Ushqimet qe fare nuk bejne dem jane te gjitha ato qe nuk permbajne ose permbajne fare pak karbohidrate si psh: prodhimet e mishit, prodhimet e qumeshtit, natyrisht ato me nivel te ulte te yndyres, si dhe perimet si lakra, speci, domatja, etj. Kete me se miri mund ta dije nje nutricionist, por sa per nje orientim mjafton te kerkoni ne google  'glycemic index food chart'.

----------


## kifi

:Lulja3:  E pershendes perzemersisht MIMI 1. Por une do te kerkosha nga ai dhe te tjeret te me tregojne se ku mund te gjenden tabletat e pershkruara per diabet ato te Garcinia kambogia (HCA) si dhe Cromiumi. Do te u falenderoje shume nese mundet dikush te me tregoi seku gjenden keto barera.

----------


## kifi

Jam diabetik tip.2. Jam i interesuar ta perdor ilaqin qe do te gjendej me emrin Acidi hidroksicirik ose shkurt  AHC ose anglisht (HCA) si dhe Kromiumin. Shkrueht se jane te mire per kete grup diabetikesh. A mud te me thot dikush se a gjendet neper barnagoret tona apo gjetiu, me qfar emeri mund te i kerkoi. Gjithashtu e njejta gje vlen edhe per Kromiumin.

----------

